# Preparing for my cockapoo puppy



## Sydney1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I will be picking up my new cockapoo puppy in a few weeks time and would like to be as organised as possible !
Can anyone give me some ideas on what I should buy/ what I should be doing please ? I know the obvious things..crates..bowls..leads etc.. and that I need to dog proof my house/garden etc.. but any advice would be very welcome. Getting quite nervous, this will be our first family dog !  Also any advice on the first night would be much appreciated !!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

There are a wealth of threads already on here . . just look them up . . I received sooo much help and great information as Sami was our first puppy and we are getting a little sister for him in 3 weeks. Look under the new puppy threads and you will find dozens! Good luck with you new puppy, you will have hours, months and years or enjoyment!


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*First nite jitters . . .*

Wow - the first nite home. Where will we put the new pup?

Got a crate? Introduce the new pup to it carefully by luring him into it with treats.

Got gates? Will you restrict the pup to certain rooms?

What about pee and poop cleanup? Rug deordorizer? Poop bags?

Do you have a carrier for trips to the vet?

Have you bought the food the breeder feeds the pup?

I could go on, but I'm sure you have the idea. Think through a day with a puppy and your list will grow?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Add lots of kitchen roll to the list, we've been through 4 rolls already!

For the first night, I think it helps if you can pick up your puppy as early as possible that day so the puppy has as much time as possible in your home with you before bed time. Coco spent some time playing, and resting in her crate that first day before we closed it at night which I think helped her settle. 

I've found in these first few days, consistency seems to have been the key.


----------



## Sydney1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.

We went to the breeder on Saturday to see our puppy. She is so beautiful and we have decided to call her Milly. We pick her up on the 8th Sept (first thing in the morning!)

Re crates we are definetly using one. Can anyone tell me what I should be putting in it. I have ordered puppy pads and have heard some members mention vet beds? Is this aswell as a blanket ? I want to make sure she is comfortable !
Also what kind of travel carrier do you recommend for bringing her home in?
Thanks again !!!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwwww cute, gorgeous name.... that is what we have named our new beauty. we picked Millie up on 9th aug and she is doing great. We have a crate, and i put a vetbed inside and a puppy pad (for night time), i also put a blanket over the top at night. we have bought puppy pads, a variety of small toys, treats, bed, food bowls and the food the breeder recommended. I have also bought poop bags, baby wipes, pet towel for drying her after a bath, collar and lead. the list goes on and i must say we have bought extra bits and bobs since having her but not much. Millie has a bed that she lies on in the lounge but i tend to put it in the crate at night on top of the vetbed with a snugglesafe inbetween (they are a type of hot water bottle that was recommended on the forum). we had an hour and a half journey and the breeder recommended she sit on my knee in the back of the car... she made sure she had had lots of exercise before we got there (9.30am) so that she would sleep (which she did) all the way home. It is definitely better to pick up early as they have the full day with you to get used to their new surroundings. 

if i think of anything else i will message you again. 

So exciting and nice to see another Milly on the forum


----------



## Sydney1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. can't wait to get her home. So far I have bought her crate and a little bed that and some bowls (kids insisted on buying 2 bowls in the shape of a dog bone from debenhams. Not sure how practical this will be som may be buying more !!)


----------

